# Steering cable for Trolling Motor



## TheRookieFD (Jun 15, 2010)

I need a stering cable for a Minn Kota 599 trolling motor. Does anyone know wher i can find one and if it is hard to replace?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## wolfmjc (Jun 15, 2010)

is there a trolling motor repair shop near where you live? we have one here in birmingham, if not then the companys web site would be the only other option, i'm not sure if bass pro or cabelas carry parts for them...


----------



## bobberboy (Jun 16, 2010)

I ran across this place the other day. Maybe they'd have what you need.

https://www.trollingmotorparts.com/default.aspx/MenuItemID/184/MenuGroup/Home.htm


----------



## redbug (Jun 16, 2010)

this would be a great time to update your profile with a general location.
you can aslo do a google search to find a place hat sels the part.
JOHNS Trolling motor parts sells them


----------



## bassassassin8 (Jun 16, 2010)

TheRookieFD said:


> I need a stering cable for a Minn Kota 599 trolling motor. Does anyone know wher i can find one and if it is hard to replace?
> 
> Thanks for the help.



I'm sure the hardest part will be finding one. Replacing it is fairly idiot proof :wink: as long as you take your time. It's just some basic electrical stuff stripping wire and matching which wires go where to the TM from the pedal. Id talk to the person you buy the steering cables from or find someone familiar w/ the electric in TMs to help if you need it but again, it can be a 1 person project.


----------



## huntinfool (Jun 17, 2010)

bobberboy said:


> I ran across this place the other day. Maybe they'd have what you need.
> 
> https://www.trollingmotorparts.com/default.aspx/MenuItemID/184/MenuGroup/Home.htm


x2 I have done business with them they are fast and very willing to help.


----------



## bear7625 (Jun 17, 2010)

It would be easier to help if we knew your location! I have an old minn-kota trolling motor sitting in my sons' shed. I'm not sure what model it is, ( I think it's a 565 ), but it's a cable steer. I will give him a call and see if it's still around.


----------



## TheRookieFD (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the help guys. I have called Minn Kota and they said that the part is not in production anymore so the only way I could get one is to find one online or someone that has old stock. I have checked a few of the parts stores online and haven't had any luck yet. The local Minn Kota shop here (Port tronics) says that they don't have any. 

Do you think that I could use regular braided cable with crimps on the end? IF I can get it through the cable jacket. I have to do something, I don't have the money to replace it right now. 

I will update my profile immediately, sorry. I live in Greenville, SC. 

Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## TheRookieFD (Jun 29, 2010)

Just to keep you guys updated, in true TinBoat style, I fixed the steering cable with a 1/16th cable purchased from Lowes. I cut and used the old connector for the cable up on the head of the trolling motor. It is working ok for now. 

total cost, $2.90


----------



## huntinfool (Jun 30, 2010)

Congrats on the easy fix.


----------



## huntinfool (Jun 30, 2010)

https://www.trollingmotorparts.com/...tegory/Motor+Guide/browse//MenuGroup/Home.htm

BTW I believe they have the cable you need, but They only go by length.


----------



## TheRookieFD (Jul 2, 2010)

Funny update, I just recieved an answer to my letter to Minn Kota. 

It said. The 599 has two cables, a left, and a right. Unfortunately the right is no longer available. The left is part number 2777400 and is currently still in stock. You can order parts directly from us by calling 1-800-227-6433. 

I went ahead and ordered a replacement anyway.


----------

